# Stick trick for measuring tree height



## Ekka (Aug 4, 2006)

A quickie and handy method for determining where the tree will land.

With this do take into consideration the lay of the land, like uphill downhill etc, common sense applies but I can tell you that it's pretty accurate.

Only 1.25mins and 6.71mb wmv

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/sticktrick.wmv


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 4, 2006)

Good technique, but you have to make sure you keep that hand at exactly the same height all the time. If you move it just a bit, you no longer have a 45 degree angle, and your error can be significant.

If you have trouble keeping the hand at the same height, use another stick as a marker. One end on the ground, the other marked at hand level.



OR, you could just cheat and keep a torpedo level handy. Use the 45* vial on the level to put your stick at the 45* angle. Even if your hand moves up or down a bit, you won't introduce enough error to worry about.

Get the angle wrong and your error can be very large.


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 9, 2006)

perfect example of experience and smarts combined can makes things a little easier. thanks for the tip


----------



## Canyon Angler (Sep 23, 2006)

Great tip, thanks! A theodolite in a broomstick!


----------

